# color????



## Sicamore_Tree (Feb 12, 2006)

hey guys are there any freshwater plants with some color to them insted of the 100 different shades of green?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Tons. Check out the plantfinder on this site. There are many pink & red species that complement the greens very well.


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

go to the "Plantfinder" on this site. under the search criteria labeled "Aquascape Placement" select "Red". that will bring up all sorts of shades of reds, purples, browns. now if your looking for blue, hot pink, orange etc. you'll have to go plastic or silk.

Just to make it real easy for you. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/index.php


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

wow, simultaneous posting.


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

Different colored plants have different requirements regarding to many green low tech plants. I would suggest you first decide how tech of a tank you want to keep and what would be your parameters (inc. ferts, light, co2...). Only after that you can select some plants, otherwise it would not be a wice decision to put some demanding plants in low tech or starter tank.

YILDIRIM


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

rohape said:


> wow, simultaneous posting.


I believe they call that a ninja posting: when someone posts right before you with the same advice  You got Ninja..

Anyways, yes check out the plant finder. There are many shades of reds oranges and purples you can chose from. The colored type plants tend to need more light and CO2 to thrive. _P.gayi_ is a nice plant that has shades of green and a light brown.

-John N.


----------



## Blazerfrs (Feb 3, 2006)

Crypts are fairly easy, do not require high light or CO2 (but they like it), and are commonly availible in reds and browns.

Also Alternanthera reineckii come in nive reds and even kinda orange-y shades, and is a fairly easy, fast growing plant


----------



## medowance (Mar 3, 2006)

Are these colour plants basically have the same property with green plant?? I mean water condition, ferts, etc...... Very hard to get in my country. Most of the time needed to wait for these plants (dunno where they get supply from) and Azoo ferts got differentiate normal plants and red plants. why?? How durable are they from attacks??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

lol I have trouble finding plants that aren't colourful. I find it hard to find interesting green plants.


----------



## Blazerfrs (Feb 3, 2006)

Red/brown plants vary in dificulty and hardiness just like regular green plants do. As i said before, there are many red and brown (and interesting green) crypt species availible that are quite hardy and tolerant of low light. I have not heard of fish nibbling on them either, if theis is what you mean by attacks.


----------

